# With SC-65,..Do I Need a better Bluray player?



## randyc1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Since the Pioneer SC-65 has the latest Video upscaling chip and good DAC's will i gain anything upgrading over my Pioneer bdp-320. 

Could'nt basically any good quality Bluray player just send bitsream data to SC-65 to do the Decoding??


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Audibly, no you wont gain anything. If you are bit streaming the audio to the receiver you are good to go with what you have. If your talking video upconversion of DVDs thats hit amd miss. The HQV video processor is said to be the best if your receiver or player does not have it then there may be better receivers with the HQV processor or BluRay players out there like the Oppo or the Panasonic BD players.


----------



## randyc1 (Jul 20, 2011)

The SC 65 has the Qdeo Video proccessor , like the Oppo 103 .


----------



## Skrill (Feb 4, 2014)

Not sure if you saw this OP ... but Sound and Vision had a note on this same issue. It does seem that not all Qdeo implementations are the same ... go figure. but I doubt you would see or hear any difference in upgrading your BDP.


----------



## Skrill (Feb 4, 2014)

Here is the link:

http://www.soundandvision.com/content/do-i-need-bd-player-and-receiver-qdeo-processing


----------

